# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Development) >  راهنمایی در مورد Page layout

## dr.undead

سلام
من صفحه  ای داشته باشم که دو طرفش لینک و وسط محتوا و متن باشه ، برای این کار content type که نیاز مند این فیلدا باشه رو ساختم 
و نوبت میرسه به page layout که ار اون Content توش استفاده کنم
توی صفحه ای که New Pagelayout میخوام بسازم category کانتنت هارو میاره اما اونی که من ساختم توش نیست .
نمیدونم کل قضیه رو اشتبا دارم طی میکنم یا یه جایی از کارم مورد داره
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید.

----------

